# What actually causes the soap to sweat?



## goddessbec (Feb 1, 2010)

I made a few batches the other day and one batch started to sweat and go all 'slimy' while the others didnt (same bases, just different fragrances)
I wiped the moisture off with a paper towel, but why do some bars do this and others dont?
i know thats its drawing in moisture from the air (correct me if i'm wrong there!) but i was just wondering what causes it, as its only ever happened to me once or twice before.


----------



## llineb (Feb 1, 2010)

are you putting it in the freezer to pop it out of the mold?  i know you are not suppose to but i do sometimes and if i forget and leave it in too long it will sweat.


----------



## pops1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Glycerin is a humectant  and draws moisture out of the air into your soap.If you are using extra humectants like honey or castor oil this will add to the problem.Also if you get your soap too hot it will sweat more and too much fragrance can do it too as well as humidity in the air.Was the soap that sweated all from the same batch of melted soap?if it was you might have just overcooked it or added too much fragrance.


----------



## goddessbec (Feb 2, 2010)

not putting it in freezer, i think i may have over-cooked it, thanks for the answers


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 2, 2010)

They will draw more moisture on humid days. That could be one reason for a diffeerce on different days.


----------



## Candybee (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes-- hot humid weather or just plain humidity will also cause your soap to sweat. I have this problem a lot when I sell soap at market in the summer months.


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 22, 2010)

The winter time is the only time I'm able to actually wrap the soaps in freezer paper without having to use saran wrap.


----------

